# Windows Script Host Error (ConvertXtoDVD Batch project list)



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm trying to run a .vbs file on Windows 2000 Advanced Server sp4 (admin account) and it gives me this startup error:

Script: D:\Temp\myVBSfile.vbs
Line: 11
Char: 1
Error: The system cannot find the file specified.
Code: 80070002
Source: (null)

I have "Windows Script 5.6 for Windows XP and Windows 2000 " installed.

Here is the entire contents (code) of the .vbs file when viewed via Notepad: (line by line)


```
Set WSHShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
Set objFileSystem = Wscript.CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set objFolder = objFileSystem.GetFolder("D:\MyAVIfiles")
Set colFiles = objFolder.Files

For Each FileObj in colFiles
strFileName = FileObj.Name
strFullLocation = objFolder & "\" & strFilename
strFullCommand = "C:\Program Files\vso\ConvertXtoDVD\ConvertXtoDvd.exe /file=""" & strFullLocation & """ /auto=true /close"

WshShell.Run strFullCommand, 1, true
Wscript.Sleep(2000)

Next
```
From the above code, the RED colored text indicates changes that reflect my system requirements.

So does anyone know what is wrong with my problem? 

Please help me get this code working so I can encode multiple AVI files w/o user intervention.

Thank you.:grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

EDIT **** Here is a more thorough interpretation. I hope this is the right thread /forum to place this topic in. ****

I'm trying to execute a .vbs file (double-click) on Windows 2000 Advanced Server with Service Pack 4 (on administrator account) and it gives me this startup error:










Here is the entire contents (code) of the .vbs file when viewed via Notepad: (line by line)










The highlighted text indicates changes that reflect my system requirements.

I already have "Windows Script 5.6 for Windows XP and Windows 2000 " installed.

So does anyone know what is wrong with my problem? 

Please help me get this code working so I can encode multiple AVI files. 

Thank you.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

*******************EDIT*******************
Ok i already figured out the whole thing. The only problem I have is the program is too stubborn to auto-close, which is on the program's fault. So i'll have to wait for another update release of the program for it to work properly. THanks anyway.
*******************EDIT*******************


----------

